# Looking for Vintage Alpine equipment 80's-90's Decks, EQS, Amps No speakers!



## BassKnockinInDaTrunk (Jan 2, 2022)

Have been a die hard fan since before I got my first car in the 90's Wanted to put together a nice vintage system. Anybody know where I can find some pieces .. in good condition not molested!?


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

I may have a few things. Message me your email address and I’ll send you the information and photos. I’m in Florida and with some items the shipping will run the cost up
Just a few items that I have pics of, not sure if any of these are from the time period your wanting 
I think I also have one of the alpine imprint units with the cd and mic


----------



## Cisco473 (Mar 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BassKnockinInDaTrunk (Jan 2, 2022)

carlthess40 said:


> I may have a few things. Message me your email address and I’ll send you the information and photos. I’m in Florida and with some items the shipping will run the cost up
> Just a few items that I have pics of, not sure if any of these are from the time period your wanting
> I think I also have one of the alpine imprint units with the cd and mic


Thanks for the reply and pics.. as far as amps I was looking for a lil bit older models.. any of the equalizers...and some of the older decks.. whenever you get a chance to take pics of the other stuff I'll checkem out if ya could post here thanks!


----------



## BassKnockinInDaTrunk (Jan 2, 2022)

carlthess40 said:


> I may have a few things. Message me your email address and I’ll send you the information and photos. I’m in Florida and with some items the shipping will run the cost up
> Just a few items that I have pics of, not sure if any of these are from the time period your wanting
> I think I also have one of the alpine imprint units with the cd and mic


Also I don't know what I'd do with it but I like the vintage look and the fact you still have the box in good condition.. how much for the 3656?


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

I’m not sure on what to sell it for, make me any offer,


----------



## TacoRey (11 mo ago)

I have multiple decks and the digital eq 3342 I think. Everything I have is from 91-98 I think even a 12 disc changer. I never sold anything. Placed it all in storage boxes and it’s in my old room at my parents. It definitely needs to be sold. Even have some old Phoenix gold amps. A MS275 and MPS2240. From when Phoenix Gold was solid


----------



## TacoRey (11 mo ago)

Double post


----------



## BassKnockinInDaTrunk (Jan 2, 2022)

TacoRey said:


> Double post


this isn't a double post I only posted it once


----------



## BassKnockinInDaTrunk (Jan 2, 2022)

TacoRey said:


> I have multiple decks and the digital eq 3342 I think. Everything I have is from 91-98 I think even a 12 disc changer. I never sold anything. Placed it all in storage boxes and it’s in my old room at my parents. It definitely needs to be sold. Even have some old Phoenix gold amps. A MS275 and MPS2240. From when Phoenix Gold was solid
> View attachment 323818
> 
> View attachment 323819
> View attachment 323818


shoot me a message lemme know what you wanna sell and prices


----------



## TacoRey (11 mo ago)

I was saying I made a double post and it wouldn’t let me delete it


----------



## BassKnockinInDaTrunk (Jan 2, 2022)

anybody else? bump


----------



## unseenme (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a 3527 and 3542 amp if you’re interested in those? Both in excellent working condition.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I still have my first alpine radio, purchased in the 80’s…. Unfortunately I was new into audio and didn’t get one with RCA pre outs….. also before CD’s


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

This is what I have


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## BassKnockinInDaTrunk (Jan 2, 2022)

yea I'd like to get the older network thing, fits more what I'm working with, looks cool. Thanks for taking the other pics also


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

I have some Alpine equipment!









ALPINE F1 STATUS SYSTEMS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ALPINE F1 STATUS SYSTEMS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Make me an offer!


----------



## BassKnockinInDaTrunk (Jan 2, 2022)

garysummers said:


> I have some Alpine equipment!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry man not interested in the older F1 status equipment Thanks though


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

I have an absolute mint 7903 I would let go of for $500 it’s by far the cleanest used example I’ve ever encountered.


----------



## BassKnockinInDaTrunk (Jan 2, 2022)

JuiceMan88 said:


> I have an absolute mint 7903 I would let go of for $500 it’s by far the cleanest used example I’ve ever encountered.


has it been refreshed?


----------



## BassKnockinInDaTrunk (Jan 2, 2022)

Viggen said:


> I still have my first alpine radio, purchased in the 80’s…. Unfortunately I was new into audio and didn’t get one with RCA pre outs….. also before CD’s


have a picture?


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

BassKnockinInDaTrunk said:


> have a picture?


sorry, just saw this…. I can’t recall where i put it, when I find it I will try to snag a pic


----------



## BassKnockinInDaTrunk (Jan 2, 2022)

Viggen said:


> sorry, just saw this…. I can’t recall where i put it, when I find it I will try to snag a pic


thanks man shoot me a message when you get the chance


----------



## BassKnockinInDaTrunk (Jan 2, 2022)

bump


----------



## S.C. Robert1999 (Jul 11, 2016)

TacoRey said:


> I have multiple decks and the digital eq 3342 I think. Everything I have is from 91-98 I think even a 12 disc changer. I never sold anything. Placed it all in storage boxes and it’s in my old room at my parents. It definitely needs to be sold. Even have some old Phoenix gold amps. A MS275 and MPS2240. From when Phoenix Gold was solid
> View attachment 323818
> 
> View attachment 323819
> View attachment 323818


Those Phoenix gold amps were the best you could get like orion and fosgate


----------



## S.C. Robert1999 (Jul 11, 2016)

BassKnockinInDaTrunk said:


> Have been a die hard fan since before I got my first car in the 90's Wanted to put together a nice vintage system. Anybody know where I can find some pieces .. in good condition not molested!?


I got an Alpine 3550? 2 ch amp I would sell


----------



## TacoRey (11 mo ago)

Yep. I’d like to sell those amps along with an infinity kappa amp. Just found my alpine 12disc changer as well with some MBQuart components and competition Xovers while looking for an older alpine eq


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

TacoRey said:


> Yep. I’d like to sell those amps along with an infinity kappa amp. Just found my alpine 12disc changer as well with some MBQuart components and competition Xovers while looking for an older alpine eq
> 
> View attachment 334748


Is the Infinity amp a 5 channel amp?


----------



## TacoRey (11 mo ago)

No if I recall it’s a 2ch amp running 100x2. I had it going to my components years ago. I’ll get a pic sometime 
Pic added


----------



## lev00221 (May 7, 2009)

I have a 7618 head unit and a 5959s changer if you are interested


----------



## BassKnockinInDaTrunk (Jan 2, 2022)

lev00221 said:


> I have a 7618 head unit and a 5959s changer if you are interested


do you have pics? what were you looking to get ?


----------



## lev00221 (May 7, 2009)

I will get them out of storage and get some pics for you


----------



## jsolo53 (Dec 8, 2015)

I have a 3402 parametric equalizer. Excellent condition. Interested?


----------



## Firedeville (Apr 24, 2017)

TacoRey said:


> Yep. I’d like to sell those amps along with an infinity kappa amp. Just found my alpine 12disc changer as well with some MBQuart components and competition Xovers while looking for an older alpine eq
> 
> View attachment 334748


is that g320 for sale?


----------

